# V52 error on vh1hd on fios



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,

I went to tune to this channel (717 on fios) and I get a v52 error. All other channels work. When I look at diagnostics for that tuner on that channel there is a dash where signal strength should be and SNR fluctuates between 16 and 25 Db. When this tuner is on any other channel the signal strength is 94-100% and SNR is 36-40 Db. I'm kind of new to this stuff, so can anyone help me troubleshoot why one particular channel won't tune? Verizon doesn't use tuning adapters so I know it isn't that...

Edit: watching the diagnostics on this tuner/channel the modulation keeps changing between QAM 64 and 256. Other channels don't do this. Weird!


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like a Fios issue. If you rent a Verizon box, does it have the same problem?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

No error here.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Is it only that tuner that has problems with that channel? Or is it the same on all tuners? How do channels in the same frequency range behave? 717 is 861000 kHz here, not sure what other channels are up there. I tried to find a freq table with no luck.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

It must've been a fios issue...I went to troubleshoot more this morning and the channel works now. Caughey, the issue existed on all tuners.


----------

